# HF contest, pic won't submit?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, i have exsperienced this once before too and in the end i didnt enter for that month. Maybe pm one of the admins and ask for their help if not maybe an alternative suggestion such as email them the photo or something. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

jadeewood said:


> Hello, i have exsperienced this once before too and in the end i didnt enter for that month. Maybe pm one of the admins and ask for their help if not maybe an alternative suggestion such as email them the photo or something.
> 
> Hope this helps xx


Thanks, but I did finally get it to submit the other day, it just took a few days lol


----------

